# Loft windows



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Wondering what you all do with your windows in your loft at night...open or shut....perhaps you shut them at night if its windy to stop the wind from whipping through it...okay now this is why i am asking....here in Iowa right now its in the 90 's and humid so it probably closer to a 100 degree index...my dad text me to tell me he is leaving the west window open in the loft...i text back why not all of them.....he then says he does not want a draft in the loft.....i told him i think that is a concern only in cold weather not when its hot, humid and hard to breath.......any thoughts on this would be appreciated.....he is worried about the birds getting the sniffles....i think closing the windows this time of year is overkill.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would be the wrong one to give advice, as I am just as careful with my birds. I have the windows open, but not where any breeze that comes up could blow directly on my birds. If I do leave a window open, and it is near where somebody likes to perch at night, I have wood that fits in at that end of the window, to block any draft from him. I would like to hear the answers on this one too. When is a draft considered a draft? I have read that ANY draft was bad, even if it was warm out. So I guess I'm just as bad as your dad.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Airbaby, I'm with you, when its this hot I don't think it matters. The only time I would be concerned is if its calling for rain, then obviously you might want to consider closing them. But, if its predator proof and you can leave them open I would say go for it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I read that a draft is only a draft when it is a different temp. Like if you have a heated loft and you have a window open that brings cold air in over your birds that's a draft. The front of my loft is open and the vents are open year around and i have no problems because the loft is the same temp inside and out. so it would be the same as if the birds were out in the aviary and the wind blowing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Really? I guess I go a bit over board. Thanks for explaining that. I have heard people questioning the same thing before. Good to have it explained that way. Appreciate it.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I read that a draft is only a draft when it is a different temp. Like if you have a heated loft and you have a window open that brings cold air in over your birds that's a draft. The front of my loft is open and the vents are open year around and i have no problems because the loft is the same temp inside and out. so it would be the same as if the birds were out in the aviary and the wind blowing.


That makes perfect sense to me. Thanx for the answer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just remembered that someone had posted that windows should never be on opposite sides of the loft, as that would cause a draft. Would that matter only if it were a strong breeze blowing through? I don't think they were referring to winter time, but not sure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Just remembered that someone had posted that windows should never be on opposite sides of the loft, as that would cause a draft. Would that matter only if it were a strong breeze blowing through? I don't think they were referring to winter time, but not sure.


cross ventilation is great in the hot summer, not so good in the cold winds of fall and winter. I think esp in summer the more air the better for pigeons. I cross ventilate in summer, I have two small windows across the loft from the aviaries that I can open all summer, but I'am able to close them when cool weather arrives.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

My Windows

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=455390&postcount=6


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sky tx said:


> My Windows
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=455390&postcount=6


Lots of great ventilation there. Thanks. Okay, so the more ventilation the better, especially in the hot weather. No strong breezes blowing on them when it gets cold out. Especially if the loft is heated somewhat and it is colder outside.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I have come to the conclusion you cant have to many windows...even if you dont open them they will still be a good source for light.....I just built a new loft here a few weeks back and I put windows all around it....I am now going to be adding more windows to the other lofts since i have seen how much better the new lofts ventilation is along with the light.

Thanks for everybodys feedback, that makes alot of sense about the tempetures being the same or different.

Roy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes windows are a great addition to any loft but with all those windows where do you put all the perches and nest boxes and other thing needed in a loft. I have seen some lofts on here that are almost all windows.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Yes windows are a great addition to any loft but with all those windows where do you put all the perches and nest boxes and other thing needed in a loft. I have seen some lofts on here that are almost all windows.


The new loft i just built is 14 x 7, on the front of the loft is two very large windows i put in sideways and they both lead to the avery which runs all the way across the front of the loft...I put a house door on the loft which has a good size window, 2 average size windows on the back wall and 1 window on the side opposite of the door....i put 30 v-perches in it for the mean time which took up one half of the loft...not sure what i am going to do with the other half yet....maybe a few nest boxes just incase i want to throw a few pairs in there sometime....i got my race team and my breeders all in there for now to relax...i just got done cleaning out the breeding loft from top to bottom and de-licing it...i am going to let it air out for a few more weeks and then put my hens in the breeding loft and keep the cocks in the one they are in...


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Shadybug-maybe we show only the lofts with windows--where there is a will -there is a way.We find somewhere to put perches.
Maybe not the way you/we/us would like them --BUT a pigeon does not care--just so it has a perch. Like box perches dropped between the ceiling and floor- a peice of 1 inch Dowel rod-3-4 inches long-- stuck here and there. NO it may not be pretty but it works.
The nest boxes may not be in a section with windows or maybe in another loft or Barn.
As you have found out-nothing is like we thought it would/should be. but we live with it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not saying that windows are a bad thing they are a good thing I guess if you have a large loft everything will fit but if you have a loft like i do that is 3x6 and the new one 6x8 and you fill it with windows there is not much wall space left. I guess i just like everything where its suppose to be. But that's just me everyones different.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I agree with you about windows taking up space. We have a woodsy yard, and I put in lots of large windows to let in the light, and to be able to open for ventilation, and I love them. I spend a lot of time out there, and would hate for it to be dark. I have one wall that was reserved for nest boxes when we built the loft, and the perches were placed in different areas. Some are between the windows. But when I've wanted to add nest boxes or perches, it's been a real challenge because of the lack of wall space. I love the windows though, and wouldn't change that part if I had it to do over.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess the ideal way to do it is skylights in the roof.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I guess the ideal way to do it is skylights in the roof.


Yes. That would work too. Except here in New England, when it snowed.


----------

